

Show HN: Link-aware Nginx-based Load Balancer Docker Image - jwfeinstein
https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/jasonwyatt/nginx-loadbalancer/

======
jwfeinstein
I've been playing with docker for only a week or so now and would love some
constructive criticism!

